# I'm TheCosmicKid, and I can't see my own name.



## TheCosmicKid (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi. If you can see my screen name on the header for this post, you're doing better than me. All I see is a blank space where "TheCosmicKid" should be. My name also seems to have disappeared from other parts of the forum, like the "Last Post By" message. But it's still on the top banner and in my profile, so it's not like it just got deleted.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2016)

Weird. No, I can't see it either. But when I log out, I can. Which is doubly weird....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 6, 2016)

I can see it.  Has this been resolved?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2016)

I think so!


----------



## TheCosmicKid (Dec 6, 2016)

I still can't see it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2016)

Huh. I saw it a short while ago, but now I don't.

Edit:
Nor do I see my own name - at least in this thread.

Edit 2:
Everything is back now.


----------



## TheCosmicKid (Dec 6, 2016)

Now I can see it.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2016)

Here's what I saw.

1st pic, my name and Cosmic's are missing.
2nd pic, they are there again.
In both pics, Morrus' name is fine.

Could it be that invisible mode is involved somehow? 'cause in both pics, Cosmic and me are invisible. (Yellow dot after the name.) Morrus, OTOH, is offline in pic 1 and online in pic 2. (Empty and green dot after the name, respectively.)
Mind you, the right pic seems to be just fine - everything's working, as far as I can tell.


----------

